# Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini is heading to India Early July for Rs 24,990



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

> Yesterday Samsung announced a “Mini” version of the Samsung Galaxy S4, while it may be mini in comparison to the original Galaxy S4, the Galaxy S4 Mini is still a pretty big phone. Defining the large handsets making Korean company’s dream for the future. The specs include a 1.7GHz dual-core processor, Android 4.2.2, GPS, GLONASS, WiFi, 8GB internal memory (expandable up to 64), and 1.5GB of RAM.
> 
> 
> The display is a 4.3-inch Super AMOLED qHD display which will horribly disappoint onlookers, all juiced up by a 1,900mAh battery. But this news is old!, Our tipster within Samsung has confirmed that the plans for the launch of this phone have already been penned down and the Hardware will arrive as soon as early July and will also be kept in the under Rs. 25,000 price bracket.
> ...



if it was priced below 20k then it would have been a steal but at 25k Xperia SP and Nexus 4 will eat it alive lol


----------



## quagmire (May 31, 2013)

Which dual-core processor exactly?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

And S4 Mega a couple of months later?


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Which dual-core processor exactly?



Qualcomm MSM8930 Snapdragon 400

Basically the one in Xperia L but clocked at 1.7 GHz


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> And S4 Mega a couple of months later?



 true, SP / N4 will kill this beast


----------



## quagmire (May 31, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Qualcomm MSM8930 Snapdragon 400
> 
> Basically the one in Xperia L but clocked at 1.7 GHz



Then same as Mega 6.3..


----------



## Empirial (May 31, 2013)

SGS4 ka Chhota Recharge?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 1, 2013)

What a time has come! A 4.3" phone is termed 'Mini'. What could be a suitable term to my 3" phone???


----------



## jaleel (Jun 1, 2013)

^mini squared


----------



## Empirial (Jun 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What a time has come! A 4.3" phone is termed 'Mini'. What could be a suitable term to my 3" phone???


Puny?


----------



## funskar (Jun 1, 2013)

Till july sp prices will come down..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What a time has come! A 4.3" phone is termed 'Mini'. What could be a suitable term to my 3" phone???



Micro mini.....

S4 Mini @ 25k will still sell......people who want a compact phone will buy it, also noobs will see Samsung branding & Air Gestures.....what else is required


----------



## satyamsit (Jun 5, 2013)

Surely it is overprice.. anytime htc one x+ at this price range..


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What a time has come! A 4.3" phone is termed 'Mini'. What could be a suitable term to my 3" phone???



Aptly asked..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What a time has come! A 4.3" phone is termed 'Mini'. What could be a suitable term to my 3" phone???



Samsung Galaxy S IV NANO.


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 10, 2013)

why sp is better? clock speed of both these are same and s4 mini will have more ram. r u talking abt the gpu factor?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 10, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> why sp is better? clock speed of both these are same and s4 mini will have more ram. r u talking abt the gpu factor?


Better gpu and screen


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2013)

And also better CPU performance. SP's benchmarks are almost same as Z/ZL/NExus 4 and better in some cases.

*i.imgur.com/b5BDCQe.jpg


----------



## funskar (Jun 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> And also better CPU performance. SP's benchmarks are almost same as Z/ZL/NExus 4 and better in some cases.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/b5BDCQe.jpg





S4 mini should be named S4 silly


----------



## TechStake (Jun 11, 2013)

Samsung *Galaxy S4 mini* is having a 1.7GHz dual-core processor along with the support of 1.5GB of RAM. It also has internal storage of 8 GB in which 5GB...I think its a great addition by the Korean giant for sure....We Indians are becoming an utter interest of global smartphone makers...Samsung earlier started manufacturing Galaxy S4 in India....Now it has also planned to launch the S4 Mini in July in India...great in deed....


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 11, 2013)

and why the processor would make a difference as both sp and mini would have the same dual core 1.7 ghz crait?? 
and i see that s4 mini has the same gpu as xperia l which is not so bad, with 512 mb more ram. so at 23k i think it can be a tough competitor for sp i we forget about the display? (just trying to be unbiased, i own an sp btw )


----------



## quagmire (Jun 11, 2013)

When N4 is available for 26k doesn't make sense to sense to buy S4 mini at 25k..  
Anywhere near 20k can be considered..


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2013)

^ You forgot the Sammy Galaxy Sx fanboys!!


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> When N4 is available for 26k doesn't make sense to sense to buy S4 mini at 25k..
> Anywhere near 20k can be considered..



Yeah +1 for that!!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 12, 2013)

TechStake said:


> Samsung *Galaxy S4 mini* is having a 1.7GHz dual-core processor along with the support of 1.5GB of RAM. It also has internal storage of 8 GB in which 5GB...I think its a great addition by the Korean giant for sure....We Indians are becoming an utter interest of global smartphone makers...Samsung earlier started manufacturing Galaxy S4 in India....Now it has also planned to launch the S4 Mini in July in India...great in deed....



Samsung employe?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> When N4 is available for 26k doesn't make sense to sense to buy S4 mini at 25k..
> Anywhere near 20k can be considered..


Yep ..


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Samsung employe?



lol ..


----------



## Empirial (Jun 12, 2013)

Did Samsung hired Ex Railway Employees? Train ke Coach jaise naam rakhte hain : S1, S2, S3, S4!!!


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

^ 
then what A1, A2, A3 ???


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 12, 2013)

but why would the processors make any difference as both are dual core krait 1.7 ghz??


----------



## quagmire (Jun 12, 2013)

^Snapdragon (system on chip) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 12, 2013)

MSM8960T vs MSM8930 then.. s4 has upto 1.2 ghz krait with adreno 305 while sp has much better one.. 
means yes sp would kill this beast anyday..


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

HTC One Mini is also rumored to have S400. *If priced rightly* it can kill all medium budget phones except kraits:

*cdn01.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/htc-mini-leak.jpg


----------



## dhiman33 (Jun 13, 2013)

I see in the link u provided,that none of snapdragon 400 has a better gpu than adreno 305.also processor speed in many cases are lower than that compared to snapdragon s4 series proccys.then why snap 400 is better than snap s4?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 13, 2013)

quagmire said:


> HTC One Mini is also rumored to have S400. *If priced rightly* it can kill all medium budget dual kraits:



Not gonna happen

As 110% HTC will price this above 25k which means other phones will kill this


----------



## quagmire (Jun 13, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> I see in the link u provided,that none of snapdragon 400 has a better gpu than adreno 305.also processor speed in many cases are lower than that compared to snapdragon s4 series proccys.then why snap 400 is better than snap s4?





ZTR said:


> Not gonna happen
> 
> As 110% HTC will price this above 25k which means other phones will kill this



krait>S400. My bad.
Agreed with ZTR. Looking at HTC habit of ridiculously overpricing their phones, One Mini may not succeed.


----------



## noob (Jun 13, 2013)

HTC One Mini looks like current iPhone


----------



## quagmire (Jun 14, 2013)

Sammy fans please stop making such wishes at the wishing star!



Spoiler



*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/nexusae0_Screen-Shot-2013-06-13-at-10.31.57-AM1.png


----------



## RohanM (Jun 15, 2013)

If S4 mini comes in dual sim variant[It will come for sure] then it will be surely sell really well as so many ppl prefer dual sim phones. 
(before bashing me for praising sammy check my sigi )


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

RIP Samsung!  Samsung launches Galaxy S4 mini and S4 Zoom at Rs. 27,900 and Rs. 29,900 - Mobile Phone | News | ThinkDigit


----------



## RohanM (Jul 10, 2013)

Stupid samshit. My N4 will murder that micromini tiny winy s4....


----------



## josin (Jul 10, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Did Samsung hired Ex Railway Employees? Train ke Coach jaise naam rakhte hain : S1, S2, S3, S4!!!



LOL.........What an idea sir ji.


----------

